# piper alpha names found



## calorpig

just to give you a link to those who perished on piper alpha in 1988

http://oilbanter.com/Piper-Alpha-Victims.php


----------



## Judd

Thanks Calorpig; I was roughnecking on the Piper from 1978-1980 and I remember when one of our crew came out on his first trip as roustabout. After leaving I lost touch with everyone and I had assumed my crew mates had all long since moved on when the tragedy occurred 8 years later. The other day I discovered that this same guy was actually still there in 1988; he was a Driller by then, and he was on the Piper that day. He jumped, swam and survived (which is no surprise to those who knew him). I found him on facebook; I haven't made contact in case it stirs up unwelcome memories, but I wish him all the best and my heart goes out to those whose lives are still shadowed by what happened that day.


----------

